# Jewelmint Nordic Treasure Necklace



## AmourAnnette (Apr 7, 2011)

​  ​ 

​  ​ This is officially my favorite Jewelmint piece! It's perfection. &lt;3​  ​ Thoughts?​


----------



## Geek (Apr 7, 2011)

Tweeted this!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you, Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh my, i love it !


----------



## keliyan (Apr 8, 2011)

your dress and that necklace make a great combination


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful! I love it.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Apr 9, 2011)

Such a gorgeous necklace!!


----------

